# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Uvas Sweet Sapphire (Ica, Perú) 2017

## Bruno Cillóniz

Uvas Sweet Sapphire cultivadas en Ica (Perú), y exportadas a EE.UU. Tuvimos la suerte de probarlas y podemos decir que son muy ricas, a pesar de la rara apariencia que tienen.  IMG-20170221-WA0006.jpg IMG-20170221-WA0008.jpg  IMG-20170221-WA0009.jpg  IMG-20170221-WA0010.jpgTemas similares: Artículo: Sociedad Agrícola Virú, ejemplo de innovación con Sweet Quinoa Artículo: Sweet Jubilee se suma a la canasta exportadora de uvas de CPF UVA SWEET SAPPHIRE DE EXPORTACIÓN 2016 Ofrezco Camote purpura (de pulpa morada) / Purple sweet potato supply CEBOLLA AMARILLA SWEET UNO F1 - ENZA ZADEN

----------


## josue.1

se ve extremadamente extraña , a simple vista no provoca comerla jaja

----------

